# Tannerite



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone ever play with any tannerite? I just ordered another case of it.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

It`s great fun! One bottle is pretty good, but if you want it bigger ond louder put 3 or 4 bottles in in a gallon zip lock bag, get the air out and roll it up like a burrito.  Have fun.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah, ask swollengoat about the flat spot in his grass


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like to set a 2' log on top of a bottle and make some firewood. Another good one is to set a bottle of tannerite on the ground, put a gallon of gas behind it, and light a flare 5' behind the gas. Shoot the tannerite, it turns the gallon of gas into a ball of mist, and the flare ignites it. You need a large area for that one, and dry grass can be a problem. I talked to Dan Tanner when I called my order in yesterday, he said he's got some new products coming out soon.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I just bought a case myself on a forum group buy ,$85.00 for a case shipped
Never used the myself , havenet had the chance to get out in the boonies to give it a try


----------

